# Microsoft released eigene Touchmouse



## user1900 (20. Juli 2011)

*Apples MagicMouse hat nun einen Konkurenten - Microsofts neue Explorer Touch Mouse




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Quelle: *Computer Mouse: Optical Mouse 100 | Microsoft Hardware


Der Preis der neuen Maus liegt bei 49.95 US-Dollar.
Mit dieser Maus macht Microsoft Apple eine Kampfansage.
Die Maus beitet ein Steuerung über eine Bewegungsempfindliche Oberfläche. Nicht ganz wie die AppleMagicMouse aber doch schon in die Richtung.
Foglen Features hat die Maus:
Zwei Taste
Kein Scrollrad (wird über die Bewegungsempfindliche Oberfläche gesteuert)
BlueTrack technology



Quelle: Microsoft Explorer Touch Mouse made official, coming in September | News | TechConnect Magazine​


​


----------



## fac3l3ss (20. Juli 2011)

Gab es auf der Main nicht auch die News?
Ansonsten sinnloses Teil. (Für MICH!)


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## user1900 (20. Juli 2011)

Habe ich noch nicht gesehen, wenn es so ist dann wird ein Mod mich bestimmt darauf hinweisen. Sonnst, wenn die auch nur ansatzweise so gut wird wie die MagicMouse von Apple wäre das schon mal ein Ansatz und ein Kaufgrund bei meinem Mac könnte ich auf die MagicMouse nicht mehr verzichten.


----------



## fac3l3ss (20. Juli 2011)

user1900 schrieb:


> Habe ich noch nicht gesehen, wenn es so ist dann wird ein Mod mich bestimmt darauf hinweisen. Sonnst, wenn die auch nur ansatzweise so gut wird wie die MagicMouse von Apple wäre das schon mal ein Ansatz und ein Kaufgrund bei meinem Mac könnte ich auf die MagicMouse nicht mehr verzichten.


 Ich finde, die Maus ist ja mal der letzte Grund für einen Mac 
Soweit ich weiß, kann man den überteuerten Nager auch unter Windows betreiben!?


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## user1900 (20. Juli 2011)

Ja aber nur mit der hälfte der Funktionen also z.B. Scrolen Fehlanzeige oder zurückblätter nicht möglich. Aber auf meinem Mac ooh man das ist einfach der Hammer. 


> Ich finde, die Maus ist ja mal der letzte Grund für einen Mac


Wie darf ich das auffassen? Ist das für dich ein Grund zuwechseln oder meinst du das Sarkastisch.


----------



## fac3l3ss (20. Juli 2011)

user1900 schrieb:


> (...)
> Wie darf ich das auffassen? Ist das für dich ein Grund zuwechseln oder meinst du das Sarkastisch.


 Der Aufpreis und die Beschränktheit sind es mir für die Maus nicht Wert - wieso auch 
Für  einen Mac spricht z.B. die Kompatibiltät.


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## ITpassion-de (20. Juli 2011)

fac3l3ss schrieb:


> Der Aufpreis und die Beschränktheit sind es mir für die Maus nicht Wert - wieso auch
> Für  einen Mac spricht z.B. die Kompatibiltät.


 
was meinst du mit Aufpreis?
Jeder Mac mit Mouse hat eine Magicmouse inkl.


----------



## user1900 (20. Juli 2011)

Ja und nein, ich habe lange kein so Stabil laufendes System wie OSX gesehen, selbst mein Linux und UNIX Kisten sind öffter abgestürzt als mein Mac, das ist für mich ein Kaufgrund. Aber naja jeder muss wissen wie mann sein Geld verschwendet, ich mit Apple Produckten du mit anderen Sachen .


----------



## Bamboocha2510 (20. Juli 2011)

muha, wer seinen pc nach ner maus kauft......... den rest könnt ihr euch denken 

btt: Klingt interessant, jedoch bin ich zu oldschool,um mir sowas dahinzulegen.. da lob ich mir meine g5,die hat noch TASTEN nicht so nen touch quatsch

davon mal ab ist das ding häßlich wie die nacht, kannste ja fast als eierschale nehmen


----------



## fac3l3ss (20. Juli 2011)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> was meinst du mit Aufpreis?
> Jeder Mac mit Mouse hat eine Magicmouse inkl.


 Ich will das hier nicht vertiefen, aber Macs sind HW-seitig einfach teurer als "richtige" PCs!


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## ITpassion-de (20. Juli 2011)

Bamboocha2510 schrieb:


> muha, wer seinen pc nach ner maus kauft......... den rest könnt ihr euch denken



Niemand. Aber es ist doch schön wenn eine super Mouse im Lieferumfang enthalten ist.



Bamboocha2510 schrieb:


> btt: Klingt interessant, jedoch bin ich zu oldschool,um mir sowas dahinzulegen.. da lob ich mir meine g5,die hat noch TASTEN nicht so nen touch quatsch



Die Magicmouse hat auch Tasten, insofern gehe ich davon aus das die MS Variante auch Tasten hat.


----------



## ITpassion-de (20. Juli 2011)

fac3l3ss schrieb:


> Ich will das hier nicht vertiefen, aber Macs sind HW-seitig einfach teurer als "richtige" PCs!


 
Auch wenn wir das Thema bestimmt schon 20 mal hatten, es stimmt leider immernoch nicht. Wenn du 100% des Mac Umfangs als PC interpretieren willst dann sparst du exakt.... Nix.


----------



## user1900 (20. Juli 2011)

fac3l3ss schrieb:


> Ich will das hier nicht vertiefen, aber Macs sind HW-seitig einfach teurer als "richtige" PCs!
> 
> 
> MfG
> fac3l3ss


 
Da wird dir denke ich mal jeder zustimmen, aber sie sind auch nicht viel Teurer, wenn man sich mal ein vergleichbare Notbook von Dell anschaut liegt man auch schnell bei über 1500 und dan ist es nicht mehr weit zu einem Mac. Bei dem Dell hatt man dann leider nicht so ein Tolles Display wie bei dem Mac  hat aber toll HW


----------



## fac3l3ss (20. Juli 2011)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Niemand. Aber es ist doch schön wenn eine super Mouse im Lieferumfang enthalten ist.
> Die Magicmouse hat auch Tasten, insofern gehe ich davon aus das die MS Variante auch Tasten hat.


 Ohne Mausrad, viel DPI und Seitentasten = NO WAY.
Außerdem sollte die Maus sich so anfühlen wie meine G400!


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## user1900 (20. Juli 2011)

fac3l3ss schrieb:


> Ohne Mausrad, viel DPI und Seitentasten = NO WAY.
> Außerdem sollte die Maus sich so anfühlen wie meine G400!
> 
> 
> ...



Aber das ist ja ein persönliches Gefühl ich versuche das ganze von der technischen Seite zu betrachten!


----------



## fac3l3ss (20. Juli 2011)

user1900 schrieb:


> Aber das ist ja ein persönliches Gefühl ich versuche das ganze von der technischen Seite zu betrachten!


 Und wie tust du das?
Wer keine Touchmaus will, will keine.


Spoiler



BTW, Apple/Mac IST teuer, ein Mac Pro mit..
- Ein 3,2 GHz-Quad-Core Intel Xeon “Nehalem” Prozessor(meiner 4 GHz)
- 6 GB (3 x 2 GB)
- 2x1TB, 1x2TB(Ich habe je einmal 1TB, 1,5TB und 2TB)
- ATi Radeon 5870 (@Apple, AMD!!; Ich habe leistungsmäßig eine 6970/2GB)
- Rest @ Stock

= 3.674*,01*€
Mein PC war günstiger...




MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## user1900 (20. Juli 2011)

Stop du musst auch genauer sagen welcher Apple Produckte überteurt sind, der MacPro auf jeden Fall der ist auch nicht für "Normale User", bei den MacBooPro´s sieht das ganz anders aus


----------



## fac3l3ss (20. Juli 2011)

user1900 schrieb:


> Stop du musst auch genauer sagen welcher Apple Produckte überteurt sind, der MacPro auf jeden Fall der ist auch nicht für "Normale User", bei den MacBooPro´s sieht das ganz anders aus


 Ich habe gesagt, ich will das nicht vertiefen und habe vom Pro geredet...


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## Bamboocha2510 (20. Juli 2011)

gott, kommt mal wieder klar, der eine fährt voll auf diesen überteuerten müll ab, der andere kauft sich lieber für kleines geld bessere sachen... (meine meinung) für 4000 € kauf ich mir nen super pc + sw + ps3 + fullhd 47" + puffbesuch mit kumpels... von wegen ist genauso teuer  Apple MacBook Pro 17 Zoll 2,66GHz Core i7 (Z0GP) - Preis ab €3.939,00 - CHIP Online nicht teuer??

die maus von microsoft & apple ist nen gutes stück techik, nicht mehr nicht weniger... bis sich sowas flächendeckend durchsetzt dauerts noch.


----------



## user1900 (20. Juli 2011)

Jo haste völlig Recht mit der Technick, mit den Preisen naja ich habe noch kein LP mit solcher HW gesehen.


----------



## Bamboocha2510 (20. Juli 2011)

Alienware M17xR3 - Quadcore i7 - 8GB - HD6970 2GB bei notebooksbilliger.de

das teuerste,was ich gefunden habe...


----------



## user1900 (20. Juli 2011)

Geh mal zu dell und lass dir im Professional Breich ein Lp mit ähnlich Hw zusammenstellen wir das MBP oben, habs machen lassen für meinen Dad der braucht nen neues für die Firma und das sind wir auf Summen über 4.000 gekommen.


----------



## Bamboocha2510 (20. Juli 2011)

tja,wers hat... und was kann das ding mehr als das von alienware? Wer nicht aufs geld achten muss, kauft schnell überteuerten schrott.. will nicht damit sagen, das dell nix ist, aber nen 4.000k Notebook ? 

aber wir schweifen ab... wenn noch was ist,dann bitte per pn!


----------



## Adam West (20. Juli 2011)

fac3l3ss schrieb:


> Ansonsten sinnloses Teil. (Für MICH!)


 
Nicht nur für dich. Ich finde es grauenvoll, den "klick" nicht in den Fingern zu spüren. Dann ist man mit sich selbst im Zwiespalt: "Hats jetzt geklickt, oder nicht?" Besonders bei online games die Hölle. Ich hoffe das wird nicht marktbeherrschend. Die gute alte Maus mit Taste, das muss bleiben!

MfG


----------



## user1900 (20. Juli 2011)

Naja ich denke solche Mäuse sind nicht für das Gaming, so was gehört ins Büro oder an den Schreibtisch aber zum Gamen = ungeignet!


----------



## ITpassion-de (20. Juli 2011)

fac3l3ss schrieb:


> BTW, Apple/Mac IST teuer, ein Mac Pro mit..
> - Ein 3,2 GHz-Quad-Core Intel Xeon “Nehalem” Prozessor(meiner 4 GHz)
> - 6 GB (3 x 2 GB)
> - 2x1TB, 1x2TB(Ich habe je einmal 1TB, 1,5TB und 2TB)
> ...


 
Vor allen Dingen ist dein PC ein PC und keine Workstation auf Basis von Servertechnik  .


----------



## user1900 (20. Juli 2011)

Whoo endlich einer dem das Auffällt ich wollte nichts mehr dazu schreiben aber danke das du es erwähnt hast


----------



## fac3l3ss (20. Juli 2011)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Vor allen Dingen ist dein PC ein PC und keine Workstation auf Basis von Servertechnik  .


 Dann zeige mir einen OSX PC ohne ServerHW mit Leistung des meinen 


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## user1900 (20. Juli 2011)

> 3,4 GHz Quad-Core Intel Core i7
> 8 GB 1333 MHZ DDR3 SDRAM - 2x 4 GB
> 2 TB Serial-ATA-Festplatte + 256 GB Solid-State-Drive
> AMD Radeon HD 6970M 2 GB GDDR5
> ...



Da ist dann aber auch noch ne SSD mit 256 GB dabei und etwas mehr RAM, den gibts auch noch mit 16 GB RAM


----------



## fac3l3ss (20. Juli 2011)

user1900 schrieb:


> Da ist dann aber auch noch ne SSD mit 256 GB dabei und etwas mehr RAM, den gibts auch noch mit 16 GB RAM


 3k€ für einen PC!?
Ich will auch eine Kiste, kein Laptop und meine Leistung hat der nicht...
Wenn es Mac für normale PCs gäbe, würde ich über einen Umstieg nachdenken, ansonsten nicht.
Warum scheibt der Te eigentlich offtopic? 


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## ITpassion-de (20. Juli 2011)

Wenn man schon den fast sinnfreien Vergleich PC vs. Mac machen möchte, dann sollte man PC + Monitor vs. iMac vergleichen.
Da der der Monitor des iMac schon einem Einzelpreis von etwa 800,- Euro entspricht und der ganze iMac (inkl. OS mit Exchange Client, 27" LED Monitor mit 2560x1440, BT Tastatur aus Alu und Magic Mouse) bei Amazon nur ~ 1.500,- Euro kostet. Wird es für den PC bei *vergleichbarer *Ausstattung recht eng. Wenn man natürlich bei PC nach "Schüler"-Maßstäben konfiguriert (dicke Grafik, dicke CPU, der Rest Schrott), dann kann man sich natürlich jedes Ergebniss zusammenlügen.


----------



## ITpassion-de (20. Juli 2011)

fac3l3ss schrieb:


> Dann zeige mir einen OSX PC ohne ServerHW mit Leistung des meinen


 
Spielerechner hat Apple nicht im Sortiment. Nur normale Allrounder (iMac) oder für den gewerblichen Einsatz die Pro Serie (MacPro).
Rein auf die Rechenleistung bezogen kommst du mit dem iMac schon recht nah an das was deine Kiste rechnen kann.


----------



## user1900 (20. Juli 2011)

Weil mich solche Diskusionen immer interessiern und ich gerne meine Meinung Kund tue.


----------



## fac3l3ss (20. Juli 2011)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> (...)


 In iMacs ist Notebook-HW verbaut, für 700€ bekommt man da locker die Leistung als Desktop-HW.
(i5k, 6870!?)


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## ITpassion-de (20. Juli 2011)

fac3l3ss schrieb:


> In iMacs ist Notebook-HW verbaut, für 700€ bekommt man da locker die Leistung als Desktop-HW.
> (i5k, 6870!?)


 
Aber nur wenn du viele Dinge wegrationalisierst (Thunderbolt, Firewire 800, WLAN-n, Bluetooth, absolut silent, HD Webcam, Lautsprecher, Mic, Infrarot für die Fernbedienung, Aluminium Gehäuse, ...... ).


----------



## user1900 (20. Juli 2011)

So noch mal nen Paar Bilder von der eigentlich HW




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Microsoft Explorer Touch (Bild: Microsoft)


----------



## Adam West (20. Juli 2011)

Wo ist die von euch erwähnte Apple Computer HW eigentlich server HW? Ich sehe dort nur normale PC Komponenten!


----------



## user1900 (20. Juli 2011)

ich bin der meinung das es die Cpu nicht für den Desktop betrieb gibt (kann auch sein das ich mich täusche)


----------



## ITpassion-de (20. Juli 2011)

Adam West schrieb:


> Wo ist die von euch erwähnte Apple Computer HW eigentlich server HW? Ich sehe dort nur normale PC Komponenten!


 
CPU, Chipsatz, Netzteil, Board, .....
Mach ihn auf, schau rein, dann sind alle Fragen beantwortet.


----------



## Adam West (20. Juli 2011)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> CPU, Chipsatz, Netzteil, Board, .....
> Mach ihn auf, schau rein, dann sind alle Fragen beantwortet.


 
Achso, hab mich nur an eure Auflistung gehalten.
Aber selbst serverHW im PC Bereich hebt sich doch nicht so von HomeHW ab. Ich hatte damals auch AMD 940 Pin CPU mit entsprechendem Board, hat sich preislich kaum abgehoben. und für über 3000€ bekomme ich mit Sicherheit besserere serverHW als diese, die im Apple Rechner steckt. (für PC) Oder nicht?

MfG


----------



## user1900 (20. Juli 2011)

Na dann fang mal an zu Planen. Da binn ich echt mal gespannt vorallem wie du ein Bord finden willst was nicht für server ist mit der möglichkeit 2x64 GB RAM zunutzen weil genau so ein Board ist da drinnen.


----------



## Adam West (20. Juli 2011)

user1900 schrieb:


> Na dann fang mal an zu Planen. Da binn ich echt mal gespannt vorallem wie du ein Bord finden willst was nicht für server ist mit der möglichkeit 2x64 GB RAM zunutzen weil genau so ein Board ist da drinnen.


 
deswegen sag ich ja, eure liste lässt das nicht durchblicken, weiß man ja nicht!
Ps: servermainboard für AMD für 128 GB RAM ca. 500 €. Ich denke nicht das man mit den restl. Komponenten auf 2800 € kommt... bei Intel siehts genauso aus!

Also, der Preis ist und bleibt nicht gerechtfertigt.


----------



## Bamboocha2510 (20. Juli 2011)

wtf ,wofür brauch man 128 gb ram??


----------



## Adam West (20. Juli 2011)

Bamboocha2510 schrieb:


> wtf brauch man 128 gb ram??


 
keiner, also warum ist solche HW in nem Apple Rechner? 
und dann auchnoch überteuert... weiß wohl keiner hier so genau.


----------



## user1900 (20. Juli 2011)

also überteuert ist was anderes!


----------



## Adam West (20. Juli 2011)

user1900 schrieb:


> also überteuert ist was anderes!


 
Das musst du mir mal erklären, was der bei hier im Verlauf genannten Hardware bei über 3000€ *nicht* überteuert ist!?


----------



## Bamboocha2510 (20. Juli 2011)

user1900 schrieb:


> also überteuert ist was anderes!


 
BITTE?

Zuviel Geld?

Apple ist und bleib für das, was sie bieten IN JEDEM BEREICH einfach viel zu teuer ( für nen drittel bekomm ich was gleichwertiges )


----------



## fac3l3ss (20. Juli 2011)

Bamboocha2510 schrieb:


> BITTE?
> 
> Zuviel Geld?
> 
> Apple ist und bleib für das, was sie bieten IN JEDEM BEREICH einfach viel zu teuer ( für nen drittel bekomm ich was gleichwertiges )


 Ein Drittel ist hoch angesetzt, aber im Grunde hast du vollkommen Recht.


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## Bamboocha2510 (20. Juli 2011)

so, bitte jetzt mal wieder zurück zur maus, hab die mal genauer angeschaut, 50 Dollar sind eigentlich nen Schnäppchen!

Ich machs aber zuhause einfacher.. Ich verbind meinen Archos 101 über Wlan mitm PC, hab ne Multitouch Mouse gratis xD


----------



## Pumpi (20. Juli 2011)

Worum gings nochmal ? Ach ja, die Maus 

Zuerst dachte ich klasse, da kann man ja endlos Buttons einrichten, ohne das sie stören. Einfach nach Lust und Laune belegen, und dahin setzen wo's einem ergonomisch am besten passt.

Nun les ich 2 Tasten, kein scrolling. Also weit weg von interessants. Warten wir halt noch ein Jährchen. Hab mir eh grad meine vierte Maus bestellt (X8), sollte erstmal reichen


----------



## Keygen (20. Juli 2011)

ich hab meine maus so oft zusammmengeschlagen, geworfen und einfach demoliert dass sie schon nicht mehr klick macht, es ist so gut wie eine touch maus. also beim spielen ist es bequemer, beim alltäglichen gebrauch ist sie besser nur sie sieht extrem schlecht aus  achja: von speedlink gibts auch schon für 14€ touchmäuse, die angeblich klein sind und dadurch nicht bequem sein sollen, aber extrem hochwertig ist... vielleich sind die mäuse, die 20€ kosten, ein wenig grösser. also wer keine hand besitzt die aussieht wie eine klodeckel und mal ein user review machen will, viel spass


----------



## ITpassion-de (20. Juli 2011)

Adam West schrieb:


> Achso, hab mich nur an eure Auflistung gehalten.
> Aber selbst serverHW im PC Bereich hebt sich doch nicht so von HomeHW ab. Ich hatte damals auch AMD 940 Pin CPU mit entsprechendem Board, hat sich preislich kaum abgehoben. und für über 3000€ bekomme ich mit Sicherheit besserere serverHW als diese, die im Apple Rechner steckt. (für PC) Oder nicht?



Du kannst relativ schlecht echte Serverhardware mit einem auch schon damals billig System wie dem AMD S940 vergleichen.
Es ist eine Dual CPU Lösung für bis zu 24 Threads im MAcPro verbaut. Wie gesagt es ist kein PC sondern eine Workstation, darauf werden Filme, Bilder, Animationen professionel bearbeitet und erstellt.
Wenn du dir von einem renomierten Hersteller eine "vergleichbare" Workstation kaufst dann spiele sie sich preislich auch zwischen 3.000 - 10.000,- Euro ab. Ist vollkommen normal.

Wenn schon Vergleiche dann mit dem iMac, da das ein Endkundenprodukt ist.



Adam West schrieb:


> Das musst du mir mal erklären, was der bei hier im Verlauf genannten Hardware bei über 3000€ *nicht* überteuert ist!?


 
Sie ist nicht überteuert sondern liegt irgendwo im Mittelfeld bei Workstations.

Wie auch immer das führt zu nichts. Wer den Unterschied zwischen einer Workstation und einem PC nicht erkennt, der sollte lieber über Computermäuse diskutieren  .

Also btt.


----------



## Freakless08 (20. Juli 2011)

> Microsoft *released* eigene Touchmouse


 Wie wäre es mit "veröffentlicht" oder korrekter "stellt vor" schließlich steht in der Quelle September ?


----------



## kingkoolkris (20. Juli 2011)

http://www.der-s.com/uploads/blog/an-update-is-available.jpg

oder

http://hexor2k.files.wordpress.com/2009/12/howfanboysseeoperatingsystems.jpg


----------



## Ezio (20. Juli 2011)

Bamboocha2510 schrieb:


> BITTE?
> 
> Zuviel Geld?
> 
> Apple ist und bleib für das, was sie bieten IN JEDEM BEREICH einfach viel zu teuer ( für nen drittel bekomm ich was gleichwertiges )


 
Das bezweifel ich mal stark. Meist ist gar nichts gleichwertiges vorhanden, egal für welchen Preis.


----------



## nyso (20. Juli 2011)

Ich sehe keinen Unterschied zwischen einem Mac Pro und einem PC auf Basis von zwei Xeons, 64GB Ram und einem EVGA SR-2, 1000W NT und zwei dicken Grakas, außer dem unerhörten Preis beim Apple. 

Mir kann keiner erzählen das dieser "PC" öfter abstürzt als ein Mac Pro, immerhin liegen Abstürze in 99% der Fälle nicht an der HW, sondern am Benutzer und an der Software. Wenn man einen Apple ******* behandelt geht der genauso vor die Hunde wie jeder andere PC oder jede andere Workstation.

@T: Für mich der Albtraum aller Mäuse Sowas will und brauche ich nicht.


----------



## Huax (21. Juli 2011)

Irgendwie stell ich mir diesen "Scrollrad-Ersatz" da in der Mitte bei so Touchgesten störend vor..


----------



## JackWilliams (6. April 2013)

Altes Thema, aber bevor ich extra ein neues eröffne, schloss ich hier nochmal an. Hat hier jemand Erfahrung mit touchmouses? Und insbesondere in Verbindung mit win8!? Könnt ihr was empfehlen!?


----------



## kühlprofi (9. April 2013)

nyso schrieb:


> Ich sehe keinen Unterschied zwischen einem Mac Pro und einem PC auf Basis von zwei Xeons, 64GB Ram und einem EVGA SR-2, 1000W NT und zwei dicken Grakas, außer dem unerhörten Preis beim Apple.
> 
> Mir kann keiner erzählen das dieser "PC" öfter abstürzt als ein Mac Pro, immerhin liegen Abstürze in 99% der Fälle nicht an der HW, sondern am Benutzer und an der Software. Wenn man einen Apple ******* behandelt geht der genauso vor die Hunde wie jeder andere PC oder jede andere Workstation.
> 
> @T: Für mich der Albtraum aller Mäuse Sowas will und brauche ich nicht.


 
Sehe ich ähnlich wie du. Macbooks Pro werden von Foxconn gefertigt wie auch Mainboards die wir kaufen. 
Dass Mac's jetzt "Serverhardware" verwenden höre ich zum ersten mal, wobei Serverhardware einfach strikter selektiert und getestet wird - mehr auch nicht (vllt. hier und da ein kondensator der 1 Rappen (in DE Cent?) teurer ist als die gängigen). Und stellt man einen Server zusammen der der leistung eines Mac's entspricht kann man den Preis mal locker noch einmal verdoppeln..

Bei DELL z.B. erhält man 3 Jahre Garantie auf die Hardware. Bei Apple (immer noch?) 1 Jahr?
Wäre es so qualitativ wie angepriesen müssten sie mindestens 4 Jahre Garantie dazugeben, das ist die gängige Laufzeit eines z.B. HP-Servers, IBM-Servers

@T 

Coole Maus zum Arbeiten, fürs Gamen.. naja.. vllt. gewöhnen wir uns in den nächsten Jahren an Touchoberflächen.
Geil wäre eine Maus mit einer Oberfläche die als Touchscreen fungiert, und icons, Symbole beliebig platziert und gestaltet werden können. Das wär doch mal was für crowdfunding


----------

